# Valley, Al "Lady" blk/tan adult female



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/AL49.html
4-5 other shepherd there. Euthanize Mondays and Thursdays.
I can assist with pulling.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12946565

This pretty lady needs a loving & caring person to love, adore & care for her. All animals will be Spayed/Neutered before leaving the shelter. Adoption fee is $100. This includes: Spay/Neuter, Rabies Vaccine, Distemper Parvo Vaccine, Negative Heartworm Status & Dewormed Questions?? Call the shelter @ 334-756-9377


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

What a pretty girl.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

They PTS on Thursdays!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh no - today could be her last day.......she looks sweet.....

_____________________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - at the Bridge


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

bump


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I will be at the shelter in the morning if any rescue group would like more information.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

Anybody trying to pull something together for Lady or Dylan? I will check for PM's in the morning before I leave. I will have room in the car for one more and could deliver to local boarding. 
Remember, euthanasia dates are Thursdays and Mondays.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

bump


----------



## eadavis (Nov 11, 2007)

According to the shelter Lady was adopted yesterday but Dylan needs help still.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

When I went this morning, this is the dog that was presented as Lady..... (and she is still there)

















So I am not sure if there was another blk/tan female named Lady that was adopted, or if that picture posted originally is of Dylan. Maybe the shelter worker was talking about the white puppy was adopted yesterday. 
Not sure but this sable dog IS there. She is sweet, easily handled, a bit fearful, and needs a home.


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

Bumping her up.


----------

